# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Γυμναστικής_Viking MOD 4500 2hp

## anpanago

Καλημέρα σας,

Έχω τον διάδρομο γυμναστικής Viking Mod Js 4500, μοτέρ 2hp dc στα 180V. Το καντράν του ανάβει κανονικά. Αλλά το μοτέρ δεν δίνει στροφές. Το κατέβασα και το έβαλα σε ένα τροφοδοτικό πάγκου που έχω και στα 30V γύριζε κανονικά (Δεν πάει πιο πάνω το τροφοδοτικό μου). Η πλακέτα που την μέτρησα έφερνε 120V, αλλά το μοτέρ δεν ξεκίνησε  :Confused1: . Μέτρησα την αντίσταση του και μου έγραψε το πολύμετρο 0,58 (Η μέτρηση έγινε στη μικρότερη θέση 200 του πολυμέτρου.) Επιπλέον ο διάδρομος έχει και ένα πιο μικρό μοτέρ που είναι για την κλίση. Αυτό δουλεύει κανονικά και ακούγεται και το ρελεδάκι όταν δίνω εντολή. Μπορεί να μην δουλεύει το ρελέ του μεγάλου μοτέρ; Παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει (Είμαι ερασιτέχνης). Θα ανεβάσω φωτό με το μοτέρ και την πλακέτα.

----------


## anpanago

20200406_175347.jpg20200411_143904.jpg5)20200411_144920.jpg3)20200411_144923.jpg5)20200411_144920.jpg6)20200411_144933.jpg

----------


## anpanago

8))20200411_144937.jpg9)20200411_144936.jpg
Έχει αλλαχθεί ο τάπιτας (πριν 6 μήνες) και τα κινητά του μέρη δουλεύουν άψογα. Μπορεί να έχω πρόβλημα με το μοτέρ; Πως μπορώ να το τεστάρω καλύτερα;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχει ρελέ για το κύριο μοτέρ. Λες ότι μέτρησες 120V, αυτά μετρήθηκαν με το μοτέρ επάνω ή αφαιρεμένο;

----------

mikemtb73 (21-04-20)

----------


## anpanago

Καλησπέρα, Χρόνια πολλά,

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το μέτρησα αφού είχα κατεβάσει το μοτέρ. Το ρελέ τελικά δουλεύει. Επιπλέον έχω ελέγξει το τρανζιστορ και το IGBT που φαίνονται πάνω δεξιά στην πλακέτα. Επιπλέον στο κέντρο της πλακέτας έχει 4 πυκνωτές, ανάμεσα τους έχει έναν ρυθμιστή τάσης που αντί να βγάζει 6 έξοδο έχει 9v με είσοδο 15v. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να ελέγξω;

----------


## NEOMELOS

120v και πόσα αμπέρ;
2-3 πλακέτες που είχα βόλτ βγάζανε αλλά αμπέρ δεν δίνανε

----------


## anpanago

Το ιδιο και σε μένα. Πιο ηταν το προβλημα;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δυστυχώς δεν διαγνώστηκε.
 Ένας από τους τεχνικούς που ασχολήθηκε είπε το ολοκληρωμένο. Κινέζικη προέλευση και προγραμματισμός.
Εν τέλει βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι και να παραγγέλνω πλακέτες από Κίνα και κατέληξα με ιδιοκατασκευή και βασική λειτουργία για να μη πεταχτεί όλος ο διάδρομος.

----------


## anpanago

Δεν βρήκες ολοκληρωμένο για αλλαγή;

----------


## NEOMELOS

χα χα.
 Taobao-google translator-χρονοβόρες αποστολές-κάθε Κινέζος και καημός (πλακέτα-πρόγραμμα), απελπίστηκα.

----------

